
Google: OpenTitan – open sourcing transparent, trustworthy, and secure silicon - vanburen
https://security.googleblog.com/2019/11/opentitan-open-sourcing-transparent.html
======
surak
I wonder if they will do physical fingerprinting for unique digital
signatures?

